# Downhill Rangers > Bikeparks > Österreich >  Wagrain: Mountain Bike Park

## noox

Ort:
Wagrain/Salzburg

E-Mail:
 info a-t bikewagrain dot com

Web:
bikewagrain.at

Facebook:
Mountainbike Park Wagrain

Fotos:
User-Fotos Wagrain

Videos:
Lilly's Treat 2012
Chest Cam 2010
Helmkamera 2008


*Strecken:*

Ab 27. Juni 2015: Hard Rock: Neuer Trail von der Bergstation bis zur Mittelstation. On-Air: Freeride mit Obstacles (Anlieger, Tables, Walls) Symphony: Anspruchsvollerer Schlussteil von On-AirAngry Ants, Memories: Old School-Varianten neben On-Air.Lilly's Treat: schmaler, geshapter Freeride-Trail. North-ShoresSkills Center Table-/Fun-Line 

*Beschreibung:*
Der Park in Wagrain wurde der A-Line am Whistler nachempfunden. Die flowigen Lines sind mit einer Menge an Steilkurven, Wallrides, Tables und Stepups gespickt. Neben der Hauptline finden sich noch mehrere klassische Downhill- und Northshore-Varianten im Park. Im unteren Bereich wartet ein Slopestyle Park auf euch. 

Am 27. Juni 2015 ist es endlich soweit: Mit "Hard Rock" wird der Trail von den Bergstation bis zur Mittelstation eröffnet. In einigen Bereichen wird er eine ähnliche Streckenführung wie der vom "Ride-From-The-Top" bekannte Wanderweg haben.

*Termine & Events:*
22. Mai 2015: Eröffnung
27. Juni 2015: Eröffnung Trail "Hard Rock"
1./2. August 2015: Symphony Jam Session Weekend


*Öffnungszeiten 2015:
*22.-25. und 29.-31. Mai
4.-7. und 12. bis 14. Juni
16. Juni bis 9. Juli: Di, Do, Sa, So
11. Juli bis 6. September: täglich
8. bis 27. September: Di, Do, Sa, So
9:00-17:00 Uhr
Web: Öffnungszeiten Bikepark Wagrain

----------


## Freaky

hätte da ne frage !

hab gehört das wagrain eig. nur extremst präparierte strecke(n) hat!!

keine wurzis ,stöckis und steinies und so stimmt das ??

soll angeblich nur von hupfa -> zu -> hupfa gehen

----------


## noox

Wagrain hat von oben bis unten eine präparierte Strecke mit vielen Obstacles. Das ist ziemlich einmalig in Österreich. Zusätzliche aber andere Strecken und Varianten. Einige auf Old-School. Schau dir einfach die Karte auf www.mountainbikeparkwagrain.com an. Ansonst kann sicher Stef (skimp) noch mehr dazu sagen.

----------


## pAz

es gibt auch einen kurzena ber sehr feinen trail mit wurzeln steinen usw. also ned nur hupfer

lg

----------


## skimp

hi freaky,

on-air, also der haupttrail des parks is der a-line in whistler nachempfunden.. memories ist ein klassischer downhill, also mit wurzeln, steinen und waldboden.. ein kleiner northshore-trail ("r'n b") rundet die sache ab..

in der nächsten zeit kommen weitere singletrails dazu mit schön viel flow und kleinen steilkurven.. zwei lange northshores für anfänger und experts kommen diese saison..

ich hoffe, das hilft dir!

cheers

stef

----------


## DasMatti

geil...der park hört sich ja mal spitze an, wenn ich endlich n schein hab, werd ich mal vorbei schaun... wollte schon immer mal whistler...jetzt kann ich mir schon mal ansatzweise den wunsch erfüllen, bzw. schnupper fahren  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 

ride on
matti

----------


## Freaky

danke für di ganzen infos !!!!!!!! jetzt muss es nur noch schön wetter werden

----------


## pyrosteiner

Ich war im August dort - leider nur für einen Tag nach einer Woche Saalbach + Leogang.

Nächstes Jahr fahr ich eher 3-4 Tage nach Wagrain + Schladming und nur 2-3 Tage nach Saalbach + Leogang.

Wagrain hat mir und meinen Kumpls sehr gefallen - wir hatten unbeschreiblich viel Spass auf den Strecken dort. TOP !!!

----------


## HardRide

Und as beste ist das der Park ab mitte der Saison anscheinend bis zur Gipfelstation ausgebaut wird und für die Saison 2010 ready sein wird...

----------


## noox

Wagrain arbeitet daran. Aber es ist nicht so leicht mit den Grundbesitzern. Die Bestrebungen bzw. Verhandlungen laufen ja schon lange. Ich habe aber noch keine Zusage dazu von Seiten Wagrains.

----------


## TT-WaTcHeRs ChRiS

Ride from the Top

War einfach genial...

bei ersten mal hatte wir Traum Wetter.... last Year durften wir den Snow Hill rocken leider totalbedeckt... Helmcamvideos... sind leider etwas düster ^^


FAZIT:  Ich hoffe das wird umgesetzt das es von Top geht.... GENIAL

----------


## HardRide

Ride from the Top war wirklich zu geil... 
letztes Jahr war i leider ned aber a jahr davor und der Trail da runter find i is wirklich spitze...
Jetzt könn ma nur mehr hoffen das des miten fixen ausbau klar geht...

----------


## moin

ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass der park im trockenen spaß macht aber ich war letztes jahr bei recht gatschiger strecke( obwohl es da schon 2 tage nicht mehr geregnet hatte) und mir hat der ganze park nicht gefallen( nicht weil ich was gegen im nassen fahren hab):
erstens war auf einem wallride kein hasengitter und es hat reienweise die leute zerlegt und zweitens wars auf der flachen"downhill" strecke so gatschig dass man nicht weiter gekommen is und auf dei dauer wird deises reine anlieger-sprung gefahre auch langweilig....

----------


## tribune

> ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass der park im trockenen spaß macht aber ich war letztes jahr bei recht gatschiger strecke( obwohl es da schon 2 tage nicht mehr geregnet hatte) und mir hat der ganze park nicht gefallen( nicht weil ich was gegen im nassen fahren hab):
> erstens war auf einem wallride kein hasengitter und es hat reienweise die leute zerlegt und zweitens wars auf der flachen"downhill" strecke so gatschig dass man nicht weiter gekommen is und auf dei dauer wird deises reine anlieger-sprung gefahre auch langweilig....




Ich denke das es sogar gut ist das auf dem wallride kein hasengitter ist!
Wenn du schneller drüberfährst passiert auch im naßen nichts( außer du bremst)

----------


## noox

Ja, Hasengitter am Wallride wäre wirklich Blödsinn - falls zu rutschig kann man auch daneben fahren. ICh bin den Wallride sogar schon im Schnee gefahren - muss allerdigs gestehen, dass ich da vorher nich nachgedacht hab...

----------


## moin

ich bin eh noch irgendwie drüber kommen aber hat ganz lustig ausgschaut als es hinter mir zwei zammengwürfelt hat:P
des war ja nicht mein hauptproblem mit dem park weil sowas kann ma ja immre umfahren aber die downhillstrecke is so flach dass ma bei gatsch kaum weiter kommt....

----------


## tribune

> ich bin eh noch irgendwie drüber kommen aber hat ganz lustig ausgschaut als es hinter mir zwei zammengwürfelt hat:P
> des war ja nicht mein hauptproblem mit dem park weil sowas kann ma ja immre umfahren aber die downhillstrecke is so flach dass ma bei gatsch kaum weiter kommt....



Wenn du eine richtige Downhillstrecke suchst bist in wagrain falsch!

Fahr nach Schladming / Planai da hast eine Wc Strecke?!

lg

----------


## gCorp3

im großn und ganzn is da park e recht geil. die sprünge könntns länger und größer baun. dann wärs um vieles geiler  :Big Grin: 

mfG

----------


## moin

is schon klar dass ma in schladming downhilltechnisch mher spaß hat....
ich wollt bei der allgemeinen begeisterung für wagrein nur mal anmerken dass die downhill im nassen zwar net schwer, aber zach is:P

----------


## dolcho

wenn ich in graz wohnen würd, würd ich nie auf die idee kommen nach wagrain zu fahren  :Smile:

----------


## moin

wenn ma schon in leogang is kann ma ja amal vorbei schauen=)

----------


## pyrosteiner

> ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass der park im trockenen spaß macht aber ich war letztes jahr bei recht gatschiger strecke( obwohl es da schon 2 tage nicht mehr geregnet hatte) und mir hat der ganze park nicht gefallen( nicht weil ich was gegen im nassen fahren hab):
> erstens war auf einem wallride kein hasengitter und es hat reienweise die leute zerlegt und zweitens wars auf der flachen"downhill" strecke so gatschig dass man nicht weiter gekommen is und auf dei dauer wird deises reine anlieger-sprung gefahre auch langweilig....



Wie auf der ersten Seite geschrieben war ich 2007 nach einer Nacht Dauerregen dort. Ich will weder Deine Fahrtechnik kritisieren noch mich herausheben. Ich bin eher ein vorsichtiger Fahrer mit Hirnproblemen wenns krasser wird aber auch nach der Regennacht hatte ich in Wagrain mit meinem Kumpl riesigen Spass und der grosse Wallride ging auch auf 3m Höhe zu fahren und war das geilste was ich bisher an Wallride hatte. Leider schaffte ich es nämlich 2008 nicht nach Wagrain. Aber dieses Jahr!!!!

----------


## grisch

> Wie auf der ersten Seite geschrieben war ich 2007 nach einer Nacht Dauerregen dort. Ich will weder Deine Fahrtechnik kritisieren noch mich herausheben. Ich bin eher ein vorsichtiger Fahrer mit Hirnproblemen wenns krasser wird aber auch nach der Regennacht hatte ich in Wagrain mit meinem Kumpl riesigen Spass und der grosse Wallride ging auch auf 3m Höhe zu fahren und war das geilste was ich bisher an Wallride hatte. Leider schaffte ich es nämlich 2008 nicht nach Wagrain. Aber dieses Jahr!!!!


man muss auch ganz klar sagen, dass die anfänglichen wasserprobleme (2006 od. 2007, weiss nimma genau) seit einigen jahren gut unter kontrolle gebracht haben (zusätzliche drainagen).

----------


## moin

also laut semmering ergebnisliste vom 2. nassen lauf hab ich keine fahrtechnikprobleme im nassen :Big Grin: 
aber kann schon sein dass ich da inzwischen noch einiges passiert is und ich red ja auch nur von der etwas flachen downhillstrecke....

----------


## grisch

> also laut semmering ergebnisliste vom 2. nassen lauf hab ich keine fahrtechnikprobleme im nassen
> aber kann schon sein dass ich da inzwischen noch einiges passiert is und ich red ja auch nur von der etwas flachen downhillstrecke....


meine aussage hat sich auch nicht auf dich bezogen und wie du im nassen fährst kann mir persönlich ja egal sein und ist es somit auch!  :Cool:

----------


## 230mm

eht fett!!!!!!

----------


## FLo33

Wie schaut's denn momentan in Wagrain aus? Hat irgendwer aktuelle Erfahrungen? Noox vielleicht?

----------


## noox

Von heuer noch nicht. Hab grad überlegt morgen hinzufahren, aber die haben vorerst nur am WE offen.

Mir daugts net so schlecht, weil's für mich der nächste Park ist und eher easy. Früher war's auch mal ganz lustig einfach mit dem Enduro km-Fressen. Also eher etwas entspannt (wobei ein paar Wurzelabschnitte schon sehr spannend sind). Mittlerweile aber eher wieder DH, weil einige (optinale) Abschnitte doch a bissl gröber (und schnell) sind (hautsächlich oben), und ich kann mich da schwer zurückhalten kann -> Enduro tut einem dann eher leid.

Coolen Abschnitt finde ich nach wie vor der Start ab der Mittelstation mit der großen Wall (meiner Meinung nach noch immer die beste große Wall in AUT, die ich kenne) danach ein paar Hupfer und schnelle Kombinationen. Dann kann man entweder Kurvenfahren oder heftige Wurzeln. 

Beim oberen neuen Trail wurde halt nicht so wirklich alles rausgeholt was möglich wäre. Abschnittsweise lässig, aber dann wieder ein paar Abschnitte, wo einfach nochmals drübergearbeitet werden müssen, damit das wirklich spaßig wird.

----------


## FLo33

Super, danke Dir für die Info!

----------


## noox

So wie's ausschaut, bin ich morgen mit Fransch dort.

----------


## FLo33

Ah, super. Sag ihm auch an schenan Gruß!

----------

